# Stolen Stereo als Anfänger Bmx?



## Deleted 122643 (20. Juni 2008)

Hi ich bin neu hier im Forum und will jetz mit dem Bmx-en anfangen .
aber ich weiß nicht welches ich nehmen soll.
Hab mich deshalb ma umjeschaut und viele haben mir des Stolen Stereo 2008 vorgeschlagen. Ist das gut oder gibts bessere in meiner preisklasse (250-310 Euro). Postet mal hier (wenn möglich) ein Bild von euren Bikes rein und schreibt mal ein bisschen über eure Erfahrungen mit den Bikes dieser Klasse.


----------



## RISE (20. Juni 2008)

Nicht schon wieder so ein Thema. 
Bei dem Budget auf gebrauchte Räder zurückgreifen, bzw. wenn du noch keine Ahnung von BMX Rädern hast, lies dich erstmal ein bisschen ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott yz0 (25. Juni 2008)

in der preisklasse bekommst neu kaum was gscheides.. aber gebraucht bekommst für 300 öfters mal was gutes.. schau mal auf bmx-board.com


----------



## Deleted 122643 (15. Juli 2008)

Ne du fahr jetz nen Miracco Icon Moto (hat sich schon erledicht!)


----------

